# Samsung Admire Rom



## KB0SDQ (Sep 21, 2011)

:grin3:Hello folks,
There is a developer going to write a rom for our phone (Samsung Admire) There is a fund being collected to get him a used admire to build the rom on we are at 61 bucks so we need about 40 bucks more if you would like to contribute to the cause please go here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1299436 thanks,


----------

